# How does the #1 player on the LPGA Tour hit the ball 250 yards and is only 5'1" tall?



## tgomez

*How does the #1 player on the LPGA Tour hit the ball 250 yards and is only 5'1" tall?*

Come on guys and gals..think about it! How does a young woman who barely stands over 5 feet tall hit a ball THAT FAR? Let's see...It's not her height. She doesn't have muscles like men. It's not her equipment. So what could it be???

Answer: She uses the Law of Gravity. Yep that's right...GRAVITY! She starts her downswing by rotating her hips, pulling her arms into position then releases the clubhead like striking a match...with acceleration! 

Let me explain further....

From the top of the backswing, the hips start to rotate which pulls the arms into the correct position. The right wrist stays hinged (creating LAG) until the shaft of the club is parallel with the ground and in line with your target. The next step is crucial...the right wrist unhinges squaring the club face to the ball. The right forearms rotates over the left until the shaft of club is parallel with the ground again and the club head is pointing towards your target. Both arms should be completely straight and extended. Once this is achieved you can continue through to your finish.

Click on this link YouTube - Ben Hogan, Ben Crenshaw - Slow Motion Drill Demonstrationto view my demonstration of the slow motion drill used by Ben Hogan and Ben Crenshaw to create awareness of the correct body, arm and hand motion of the golf swing.

Feel free to email me at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## custom cluber

Na! It's the Wheatie's she eats in the morning. C/C Is this another advertisment?


----------



## tgomez

:rofl: The Wheaties comment is hilarious! Naw this isn't another advertisement. I'm just a golf pro looking to help anyway I can. 

Hit 'em straight guys!


----------



## custom cluber

Hey tgomez, Glad to see you have a sense of humor(both comments intended that) and welcome to the forum. We could use some good posters here hope you can stick around. C/C


----------

